# Any tips for the US VISA INTERVIEW??



## LittleVegemite (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
I have been advised of my interview date in May at the US embassy in Sydney (Aust)
wondering if you guys knew what type of questions they will be asking.
I am going on a K-1 Visa and will be taking all supporting documentation along with me.
What type or questions do they ask? Is it a very intrusive manner? Will I be grilled?


Also.... curious and totally off the subject..... ARE CRUMPETS AVAILABLE IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

LittleVegemite said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been advised of my interview date in May at the US embassy in Sydney (Aust)
> wondering if you guys knew what type of questions they will be asking.
> I am going on a K-1 Visa and will be taking all supporting documentation along with me.
> ...


Where did you meet? How long have you known each other? How do you stay in touch? 

Take copies of everything with you, office-type clothing.

For food supplies in SoCal I'd try.
World Market (lot of Oz candy) - Home Furnishings, Home Décor and Living Room Furniture at World Market
Fresh and Easy (part of the Tesco empire so they stock some UK goods) - Fresh & Easy Neighborhood Market™ - Home Page
Trader Joe's (edible food with a slight foreign flavor) - Trader Joe's


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Take a cookbook:>)
Answer your questions truthfully do not prattle. Just zip it after your answer.
Steak goes on the grill not scrawny Aussies:>)

Good luck to you and your respective other half. Please keep us posted.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What ARE crumpets?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's a link that may help:


----------



## Kalambur (Apr 23, 2011)

Just be yourself!


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

We went to Berlin for our B2 visa recently. If you have all the papers filled out properly and truthfully, there should be no problem. We were in and out of the Embassy within 50 minutes and our passports with the visas were delivered in 3 days. Super service and the people there were all very friendly. 

Twostep - see here re crumpets - Crumpet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia They are absolutely delicious hot out of the toaster and with lashings of salted butter, mmmhhhhhhh!!!!! I'm drooling just thinking about them and I can't find them here in Germany, sob! I hope you can find them in Southern California, LittleVegemite, and please eat one for me, thanks!


----------



## sam_ana (Apr 22, 2011)

your fiance birthday
her full name 
her address
they ask a lot of personal questions


----------



## LittleVegemite (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tips! I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kedi said:


> We went to Berlin for our B2 visa recently. If you have all the papers filled out properly and truthfully, there should be no problem. We were in and out of the Embassy within 50 minutes and our passports with the visas were delivered in 3 days. Super service and the people there were all very friendly.
> 
> Twostep - see here re crumpets - Crumpet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia They are absolutely delicious hot out of the toaster and with lashings of salted butter, mmmhhhhhhh!!!!! I'm drooling just thinking about them and I can't find them here in Germany, sob! I hope you can find them in Southern California, LittleVegemite, and please eat one for me, thanks!


English muffins! You get decent ones at every gas station and grocery store:>) I have seen them at Karstadt. I am nosy - where are you in germany?


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

Twostep - muffins and crumpets are different. We are in Oldenburg, north Germany about an hour from the Dutch border, and we unfortunately have no Karstadt. 

Were you born in Augsburg (you mentioned that in a former posting). See, I am nosy, too, and meant to ask that earlier. 

I'm still thinking about those crumpets, LittleVegmite, I must try making them myself soon.


----------



## LittleVegemite (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys! I was successful in gaining my visa. All my documents were in order. I was in and out within about 1.5 hrs. The questions consisted of: how did u meet? When did u decide to pursue you're relationship? When do you see yourself moving there? My passport should be arriving this week with my visa attached. So now it's all smiles for me.... And starting the packing process.....


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad to hear that all went well for you, LittleVegemite, and so quickly as well. :clap2:


----------



## sp1j (Jun 7, 2011)

When I had my interview, the interviewer was very friendly and it seemed really relaxed. But then he asked some strange questions very quickly. They obviously have a technique and change their methods depending on how you answered and try to catch you off guard a little.

Just be yourself and try to relax, answering honestly. He asked me if I could think of a time when we were both stressed. I just couldn't think of one and said so. It was the last question and then he said, "OK, you're accepted."


----------



## sp1j (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, I've just seen your post - Congratulations!


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

It's my turn next week:scared:


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Luck, Kevlegs.


----------



## LittleVegemite (Apr 22, 2011)

Kevlegs said:


> It's my turn next week:scared:


Good luck mate. You will be fine! Piece of cake!


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I was in and out in about 30mins.

Questions were:

How long have you been married? (I got it wrong...)
What do wifes parents do?
Why are you moving?
Any Children?

And that was it. Didn't speak to my wife.

Now just waiting for the postman to bring my goodies.


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

Great!!! Our "goodies" came in 3-4 days, hope yours do as well.


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

got it this morning


----------

